# Grand boat access



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm looking for some info on boat launches between Portland and Lowell. Between doing a search on here and Google maps I'm not having much luck.


----------



## BDuff1234 (Jan 18, 2016)

There is a site the DNR has provided that shows all DNR/Public boat launches in the state. It is extremely helpful ; http://ifr.snre.umich.edu/MiFISH/ 

After visiting the site, in the "map layers" section in the upper left, put a check mark next to "boat access sites" and it will show all boat ramps, and you can zoom in on certain areas of the state.

Also I have attached a screen shot I took to show the boat launches as orange squares in the area that you're requesting. However visiting the above website will allow you to zoom in and get more information on a particular launch.


----------



## BDuff1234 (Jan 18, 2016)

Also there is one missing, right by Lowell where the Grand and the Flat meet. I have attached that picture also.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks for the help. I checked out your link and it helps a lot. I wish there was more access in that area.


----------



## BDuff1234 (Jan 18, 2016)

I agree, it does feel like they are spaced out a bit too far for my liking. As I like to launch, motor up river, then drift back down river to the launch in case I have motor troubles. It's a long way between launches so it's hard to cover all that water or get to more desirable spots without having to dedicate a lot more time to get to a spot than to actually fish a spot that you want. 

No matter what I think of the number of launches or distances between them, I am glad that I could help!


----------



## AllenMorgan (Nov 14, 2015)

It doesn't have the county parks that include a launch site. Nor does it list those areas where a person can launch a kayak.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

charlotte hwy, and immediately above Portland dam are omitted. assuming you are launching motorboat,what size headbanger?mines 16 ft w/25 merc.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

14 foot deep v with a 30 horse


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Been fishing in Portland since I was 16 and I totally forgot about the launch at the dam. I always fished below the dam though.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

headbanger421 said:


> 14 foot deep v with a 30 horse


That rig is not the most conducive to the upper Grand. Just a heads up to proceed with caution.. 

There are launches at Webber dam, above Lyons Dam, Ionia, Saranac and Lowell.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Trout King said:


> That rig is not the most conducive to the upper Grand. Just a heads up to proceed with caution..
> 
> There are launches at Webber dam, above Lyons Dam, Ionia, Saranac and Lowell.


What is the concern with my boat?


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

headbanger421 said:


> What is the concern with my boat?


Just have to use caution, there are some obstacles in the area. Depth, rocks etc depending on where you launch.


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Trout King said:


> Just have to use caution, there are some obstacles in the area. Depth, rocks etc depending on where you launch.


Okay, thanks. I'm definitely more set up for running around lakes. I won't be zooming up and down the river that's for sure.


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

Another launch not marked on the map, there is one on a trib of Grand just upstream of Muir. This thread has me wondering if I am remembering right, but there used to be one between Saranac and Ionia on state land. Seems like they blocked it off though a while back.


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah...theres one on state land.havent tried putting it in there,its pretty tite but I might be able to dump it in there


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

yeah...theres one on state land,its pretty tite but I might be able to dump it in there


----------

